# The World Economic Forum, Davos, The Great Reset



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

Catholic Coverage:



The Remnant:



Minority Mindset:



Secular Coverage:





MSN:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...cal-plan-to-transform-the-economy/ar-BB15XGsU

The World Economic Forum Annual Meeting in Davos-Klosters is the foremost creative force for engaging the world's top leaders in collaborative activities to shape the global, regional and industry agendas at the beginning of each year.

It will bring together 3,000 participants from around the world, and aim to give concrete meaning to “stakeholder capitalism”, assist governments and international institutions in tracking progress towards the Paris Agreement and the Sustainable Development Goals, and facilitate discussions on technology and trade governance.

*WWW:

Event 201, While the Actual Virus Was Unleashed Upon the World... Coincidentally?

 

Event 201:

https://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/about
Center for Health Security (Event 201) Youtube 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2u01Gf0rQHzIBbUTcqtvig

World Economic Forum: Now Is the Time for a Great Reset:

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/06/now-is-the-time-for-a-great-reset/

World Economic Forum*

https://www.weforum.org/events/world-economic-forum-annual-meeting-2020
*
WEF: The Great Reset:

https://www.weforum.org/great-reset

The Great Reset:

https://thegreatreset.org/

YOUTUBE*:

https://www.youtube.com/user/WorldEconomicForum

*Davos:*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davos

And Why my entire post here is the post of a mad man:


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you for the graph. The one with 50 items and Blockchain in it..


----------

